# I Made a 45 RPM Record Adapter



## twooldvolvos (Jan 26, 2022)

I needed an adapter for my turn table so I could play 45 RPM records on a standard 1/4 inch spindle.  So I went in search of some stock.  I found this brass plumbing cap.




I chucked it in my 3 jaw and drilled a 9/32 hole.  Then I turned it down to just under 1.5 inches and beveled some edges.  After that I parted the work with my parting tool.




I ended up with this.




Finally I tried it out with this version of "Fight on State" (Penn State).  It seemed to work well but of course there were a few hiccups.  I needed to slightly smooth up the hole as I think my drill was a little dull.  Also, I finished the back side with some emery paper on a flat surface as my parting tool did not leave it with a nice finished look like a facing operation.  Overall it was a good project.  It gave me much needed practice with reading micrometers and calipers and grinding sharp HSS tools.


----------



## brino (Jan 26, 2022)

Nice work!
One of those sows ear to silk purse jobs.

Brian


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 26, 2022)

What's a record ?  

Last time I was in a vinyl store , I witnessed a customer trying to shoplift a few by sticking them down his pants . The owner also witnessed this . On the way out the door , the owner asked the guy if he had a record down there ? ( pointing to the guys pants) . The guy responded " No , no record , but I haven't had any complaints " .


----------



## ConValSam (Jan 26, 2022)

Fantastic!

Enjoy spinning all of your 45s, and hopefully some LPs too.


----------

